# Potato Joke



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Well,
A Girl Potato and Boy Potato
had eyes for each other,
and finally they got married,
and had a little sweet potato,
which they
Called
'Yam.'

Of course, they wanted the best for Yam.

When it was time,
they told her about the facts of life.

They warned her about going out
And
Getting half-baked,
so she wouldn't get accidentally mashed,
and get a bad
Name for herself like 'Hot Potato,'
and end up with a bunch of
Tater Tots

Yam said not to worry,
no Spud would get her into the sack and
Make a rotten potato out of her!

But on the other hand she
Wouldn't stay home
and become a Couch Potato either.

She would get
Plenty of exercise so as not to be skinny like her
Shoestring Cousins.

When she went off to Europe,
Mr. And Mrs. Potato told Yam
To watch out for the
hard-boiled guys from Ireland.
And the
Greasy guys from France called the French Fries.
And when she went out West,
To watch out for the Indians
so she wouldn't get scalloped..

Yam said she would stay on
the straight and narrow
And wouldn't associate with
those high class Yukon Golds,
or the ones from the other
Side of the tracks who advertise their trade
on all the trucks that say,
'Frito Lay.'

Mr. And Mrs. Potato sent Yam
to Idaho P.U. (that's Potato University)
so that when she graduated she'd really
Be in the Chips.

But in spite of all they did for her,
one-day Yam came home
And announced
she was going to marry Tom Brokaw.

Tom Brokaw!

Mr. And Mrs. Potato
were very upset.

They told Yam
she couldn't possibly
Marry
Tom Brokaw

Because he's just…....

Are you
ready for this?

Are you
sure?

Drum roll



Drum roll

Drum roll

Drum roll

Drum roll

OK!
Here it is

Drum roll

Drum roll

*

*

*

A
COMMONTATER


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bob, I yam amazed by this life story and still laughing.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

VERY VERY FUNNY!!! I had to share this one with my family. Thanks for the laugh to start the day.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Had to show this one to my wife…funny!


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Very funny, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

))


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just spud-dered my morning coffee all over the keyboard.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Well Done!! lol


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your the funny guy Bob Ha Ha LOL


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

What no potato pancakes boo whoo…great joke will have to share with the rest of the family…thanks BC


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I LIKE it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Charlie, I didn't know you were a spud-derer ;-) That is one thing about the web, yoiu don't see on the screen what yoiu wouild hear in person.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats cute! Good family joke for sure.


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

With 500 acers of potatoes on the farm, that's a new one for me!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*revieck* Where is your farm?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Topmax, that's good one, thanks.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Good one, Bob! 
Hope her dad doesn't act like Dick *Tater* and stop the marriage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yoiu could do a whole joke about Dick Tater Mary Anne


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably could, Bob. LOL!
I think I'll restrain myself, however.


----------

